# Created port of gsh



## NewGuy (Jul 2, 2016)

gsh is a command line program for running commands on multiple remote hosts in parallel. The port has few dependencies and operates in a manner similar to dsh (distributed shell).

The upstream project is here: https://github.com/kees/gsh

And my port of gsh can be found here, in case anyone wants to test or improve it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=210755


----------



## DiscmanDaemon (Jul 3, 2016)

Cool! thanks for sharing. I'll give it a try next time I got to deploy across multiple hosts.


----------

